# Hope's desperate fight to live



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have been working desperately to get this 11y.o. Maltese girl out of Lancaster Animal Control. We have no room in our foster homes, but an angel called last night and said she would take her. 
We have named her Hope because of the courage and strength she has shown to indure hardship and misery beyond belief for one so small and weak. She has been in the Lancaster Animal Control for a week and was in with the general population with 8 other dogs in her pen. She had to compete for whatever food she could chew and endure 100 degree temps in the day because she was OUTSIDE. Her teeth are totally a rotten mess and she is emaciated and very weak from starvation. Yet she has survived, when we thought she wouldnt make it another day , till we could get to her.
We have received the support of so many on the internet that have been touched by her plight and our call for help.
How a tiny girl like this could end up in this hellish situation is beyond me. I am reminded to be sure and have my wishes known for my own dogs, in case I am no longer able to care for them. I cant even think of any of mine ending up like this. 
The pictures I am sending are hard to see, but she is safe and in a Vet hospital in these pics and will have 24hr. care and food and comfort from the elements. She has already been clipped and bathed after these pics. She was covered in ticks and fleas so needed to be done asap.
Again I am sharing this story and pics to let you know that your donations are hard at work helping some of the worst cases, hoping to give them a chance at some years of a good life again. 
She weighs 3lbs, has rotten teeth and a bladder infection, but we hope to save her. Prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, that poor precious little girl. Fight hard, wee one. We're all pulling for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh gosh! Bless you for helping her. What kind of he1l hole shelter is that? How can we be living in a supposedly civilized country and allow this to happen. :confused1: 

It seems like that "shelter" provides worse treatment than a puppymill. :angry:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Omg. I can't even look at her without crying. Hang in there sweet girl, you are in my prayers.

Bless all of you that worked to bring her out of there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

These pictures of Hope bring tears to my eyes. Bless all of you who take part in rescuing these precious babies. 

Lancaster Animal Control is not a shelter, is it? I cannot imagine that the dogs are not getting any care at all ... however, your pictures, sadly, say it all.

I would give anything to be in a position to adopt someone like Hope. If I can help by sending a check specifically for her care, please PM me.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How upsetting. She's so pitiful and this truly breaks my heart. 
TG she's getting the much needed help now. 
:grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am saddened to think that she has had to endure such poor treatment and I feel that this shelter should be given a good housecleaning of staff and everyone that allowed this treatment to continue. It just breaks my heart to think that she couldn't even eat because others were able to get to the food first. Whats wrong here?
rayer: rayer: rayer: Please God allow this little one be given a chance to live out her last years in a loving and caring forever home. I also pray that she has a full and complete recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Thank you everyone for rescuing her from this awful tragedy.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG how could someone be so cruel to own a dog in this condition? I'm so glad she's safe now. :wub: :wub:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not that good @ geography - what state is Lancaster County in? I see you are in Ca, is the poor baby in Pa? Her little face just gets to me. Bless you for helping. I will be praying.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (pinkheadbaby @ Jul 31 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812237


> I'm not that good @ geography - what state is Lancaster County in? I see you are in Ca, is the poor baby in Pa? Her little face just gets to me. Bless you for helping. I will be praying.[/B]



This is Los Angeles County, Lancaster , California. You would think they could do a whole lot better then Lancaster Pa, that has all the puppymills. But this is just as bad and maybe worse since they call it a "Shelter."


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

My prayers and positive energy going to you dear Hope!
God bless all of you who have helped her !!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Edie, I am speechless. What a precious baby and I just have to say - those of you involved in rescue are soooo amazing!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sending lots of prayers for that baby. rayer: rayer: rayer: I really hope she's able to make it.

What a sweet, precious baby. :bysmilie: I just can't believe the condition she's in... :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks so much for saving this little one - makes me so sad  i wonder if she is from the puppymill they busted in that area that they only removed some dogs and left some  as there is one that was breeding yorkies and maltese and was on the news not too long ago - just heart breaking to me


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We cannot believe that anyone could for any reason allow this to happen.

Bless all of you and what you do for these precious babies. 
Hope is in good hands now and will get some love and attention at last.

Thanks from the heart,

Bob and Marsha


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the geography info. I think that if she were right in Pa I would go & scoop her up! She deserves sweet talking, tummy tickles, good food & loving!!
Seriously, how is she doing today? I hope she is alive & feeling better. She will probably be unstable for a few days.
I want to know also if there is a place to direct a check to just for her. or Paypal.
If she lives, can I be her forever Mommy? I do feel so for her.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Get well and live long sweet little one.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkheadbaby @ Aug 1 2009, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812340


> Thanks for the geography info. I think that if she were right in Pa I would go & scoop her up! She deserves sweet talking, tummy tickles, good food & loving!!
> Seriously, how is she doing today? I hope she is alive & feeling better. She will probably be unstable for a few days.
> I want to know also if there is a place to direct a check to just for her. or Paypal.
> If she lives, can I be her forever Mommy? I do feel so for her.[/B]


She is so in desperate need of a forever home and I think you should consider her to be her new forever mommy. I want to thank you for offering this for her you are a special person as well. If it is meant for you to have her then it will happen.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

GG! Her condition is deplorable. She needs groceries, love, cuddles, a bath, and medical care. rayer: rayer: for her survival, and recovery.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Aug 1 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812360


> GG! Her condition is deplorable. She needs groceries, love, cuddles, a bath, and medical care. rayer: rayer: for her survival, and recovery.[/B]


I just dont understand how people could be so cruel!!! Bless you Edie and here's hoping she finds that special home soon


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I called the vet hospital that she is in to see how she is doing this morning. She is resting comfortable with I.V. fluids and antibiotics still going into her. She isnt eating though and they are going to try force feeding her later to get her going, we hope. 
As far as finding her a forever home, she has a long ways to go before we can even think about that. We do have a wonderful foster home that deals with special needs dogs and she will be going there once we get her on her feet and eating and gaining weight. She has to have a dental done also, so will need to wait till she is stronger for that also. She may be in the hospital for a few weeks. It is the best place for her , for now. Her new foster mom is going to go and visit her today to get acquainted and let Hope know she is loved and cared about. The nurse at the Vet hosp. also said they are all giving her special love and attention. Keep the prayers coming for this little one. She fights on. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I will be praying for Hope. The poor thing. God bless you for rescuing her. Keep us posted.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Praying hard for Hope, the poor baby, thank you for getting her out of that awful place.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*HERE'S SWEET LITTLE "HOPE" TODAY. LOOK HOW GREAT SHE LOOKS!!

I'VE DONE THE LETTERING IN "PINK", BECAUSE SHE IS A GIRLY, GIRL.
WE LOVE HER DEARLY. SHE HAS A WAYS TO GO, YET, BUT IS GOING TO MAKE IT.

BLESS YOUR HEART, SWEET, SWEET, HOPE. YOU ARE GOING TO MAKE IT. YOU WILL
BE SOOOO LOVED, BEYOND BELIEF. 

CHECK YOU OUT!! ARE YOU AN ANGEL, OR WHAT? YOU DO, HONEY, YOU HAVE THE
FACE OF AN ANGEL. 


*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, look at her - she looks so sweet! What a precious little lady!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She looks so much better! That brought tears to my eyes.

You are so strong, baby girl. You just keep healing sweetheart. You have touched our hearts and we all love you! You are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

What can I do to help her!!! Is there a fund for her. Please let me know


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

She looks great!! Keep hanging in there Hope!! She looks so calm & content to sit on a nice lap. Praying hard for her.
Cookie & Sam are keeping all their toes crossed for luck for Hope. rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Bless all of you for helping her, :ThankYou:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, thanks for the update. She looks wonderful. Keep it up, little one!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:chili: :chili: HOORAY!


Does anyone know if there is a way to donate to help Hope?


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow, the people who rescue these babies on a daily basis are truly blessings. She looks so much better already, poor baby girl.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 2 2009, 05:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812672


> :chili: :chili: HOORAY!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to donate to help Hope?[/B]



Yes, You can donate to the American Maltese Assoc, rescue fund. I am making sure these funds are hard at work saving the kids like Hope as fast as we can. You can send the checks to me, made out to AMA rescue Fund and you can say its for Hope. She will need long term medical care and possibly physical therapy. Thanks to all the caring and generous members on this group. 
Edie Gobbi
30901 Pudding Creek. Rd.
Fort Bragg, Calif. 95437


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow - what a transformation - her "after" picture really made my day. I hope she continues getting better. Please let us know :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope still continues to fight for her life. She is still very emaciated as you can see by the pics and only eats when hand fed. She is still in the hospital and they are watching her closely.but never as good as being in a Mom's lap. I wish I had her home with me, but am just too far away. Bronwyne took these pics today and an animal communicator talked to Hope and she said she is fighting to stay alive and know we want her too. Please send prayers for this precious soul.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Bless her heart....will be praying for her... rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

This just absolutely breaks my heart. God bless this precious little one. I will be saying many prayers for Hope. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

This sweet girls story has broken my heart. To think that she fights to live without anyone having loved her just goes to show that she deserves the most loving home possible. I thank God that Hope is in the right hands now. She certainly is a fighter. I pray she finds a forever home with a family who will give her the love she so deserves. Stay strong sweet Hope.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh she looks so beautiful :wub: Her eyes are so much brighter & she looks straight into my heart. I can't wait to see how much weight she gains!! I know the next few weeks are so crucial & she will have her ups & downs, but I think she looks so calm & confident that she has finally arrived in the right place. 
I continue to pray for her & think of her alot throughout the day. Bless all involved in rescue & of course the wonderful skillful people @ the aninal hospital who are helping her. 
I will be putting a check in the mail today.
Thank you
Anne, Cookie & Sam


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

i am at a loss for words....horrifying , heartwrenching....
saying prayers for her.


I just saw the second set of pics of Hope...there is alot of life in that face isn't there ? and a sweet expression depsite how she has been treated.
Saying many prayers that she continues to thrive and do well.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Haven't had internet for a few days so I'm just seeing this now. Both my boys are cuddled on my lap...can't imagine them not having a loving home. It breaks my heart to think of the suffering this sweet little girl has endured. Bless all of you that are helping her. Keep fighting, little angel, we want you healthy, happy and spoiled in a loving home. rayer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

wouldn't it be great if the news channels would do a little story on her, maybe a little segmeent about how terribly treated she was at this 'shelter' or how too many dogs like her are simply being dropped off at shelters for a variety of reasons. I feel as though too many people know too little about the state of these pups when they are left and how CA seems to be a center for this activity (no offense Californians ).


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. A check will be going out today


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Check sent. Prayers continue. That's so incredible that they had an animal communicator hear what Hope has to say.
Hope could easily be the postor child for the news media.
Ok little Hope, keep up the good fight & get some energy back!! Love ya!! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope's update today is mixed news. She has now developed pneumonia from the kennel cough, but is on 3 antibiotics and hopefully will fight it off. Her bladder infection and high white count are improving. She is anemic though and being feed extra rich food and suppliments to help that and to encourage her to eat.
Her foster Mom took in some shirts for her , a bed and a cashmere sweater to sleep on. Nothing but the best for this old gal. She is back on I.V fluids. Keep the prayers coming. This little old gal just keeps fighting to stay with us.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

All rescues are special, but precious Hope has really touched my heart. :wub: :wub: 

I'm really rooting for this girl. :grouphug:

Can we donate via Paypal, or are checks the only option?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 5 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814032


> All rescues are special, but precious Hope has really touched my heart. :wub: :wub:
> 
> I'm really rooting for this girl. :grouphug:
> 
> Can we donate via Paypal, or are checks the only option?[/B]



Hi, Our Miss Hope is a very special girl and has so many people pulling for her. What a little fighter she is.
AMA doesnt have a paypal acct..sorry.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 5 2009, 03:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814045


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 5 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814032





> All rescues are special, but precious Hope has really touched my heart. :wub: :wub:
> 
> I'm really rooting for this girl. :grouphug:
> 
> Can we donate via Paypal, or are checks the only option?[/B]



Hi, Our Miss Hope is a very special girl and has so many people pulling for her. What a little fighter she is.
AMA doesnt have a paypal acct..sorry.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for responding. I can send a check out-- that's no problem at all.

Let's go, Hope. :grouphug: We all want to see you get better and thrive. :wub: :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Why can't we print out the pictures of her when she was at the shelter and now and send them out to the puppy mills and byb if everyone in each state got a list together and email addresses we could make a flyer and show or send them what is happening to enlighten them and others. She could be our poster pup and what better name for her but HOPE.

p.s. we could also ask all our vets and pet shops to post them for us. If an original flyer is made up then everyone could download it and print one or as many as they want for their vets office etc.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Bless her little heart. I'm also praying for her and will be sending a check. Come on little girl. We love you very much!

:wub: rayer: :yes:


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 2 2009, 10:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812686


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 2 2009, 05:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812672





> :chili: :chili: HOORAY!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to donate to help Hope?[/B]



Yes, You can donate to the American Maltese Assoc, rescue fund. I am making sure these funds are hard at work saving the kids like Hope as fast as we can. You can send the checks to me, made out to AMA rescue Fund and you can say its for Hope. She will need long term medical care and possibly physical therapy. Thanks to all the caring and generous members on this group. 
Edie Gobbi
30901 Pudding Creek. Rd.
Fort Bragg, Calif. 95437
[/B][/QUOTE]


We just sent a check, too. Keep Hope Alive!!! She's going to pull through - we just know it :cheer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, that poor little sweetheart!! It just breaks my heart. I'll be sending a check too. Hang in there Hope - grow healthy and strong and remember
that there are lots of decent, caring humans in this world who love you and want you to be well and happy and spoiled! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 5 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814129


> Why can't we print out the pictures of her when she was at the shelter and now and send them out to the puppy mills and byb if everyone in each state got a list together and email addresses we could make a flyer and show or send them what is happening to enlighten them and others. She could be our poster pup and what better name for her but HOPE.
> 
> p.s. we could also ask all our vets and pet shops to post them for us. If an original flyer is made up then everyone could download it and print one or as many as they want for their vets office etc.[/B]



She would make a perfect poster girl and will have to work on this idea.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Just HOPING rayer: rayer: rayer: that Hope is getting stronger today.
Anne, Cookie & Samantha


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Checking in on Hope and wishing for good news.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

As they say, the check's in the mail along with thoughts and prayers for Hope. :grouphug:


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

:wub: 

Just wondering how our Hope is doing. Sending prayers and love from nyc.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just got some new pics of Hope today and she seems to have started to make some significant progress. She just looks better over all, more hydrated. She is eating her liquid diet and loving it and that is a vast improvement. My foster home gal took her outside into the sun and she made a nice poop and pee and used her back legs, like she is getting some strength back. Funny how we are so happy about such basic , natural body functions. 
She is also giving love back by snuggling into the human body holding her and licking hands. Her way of saying thanks and so touching for a girl that was so far gone.

[attachment=55556:Hope_august_7_x2.jpg]


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Whoops, uploaded the wrong pic somehow. Here is the one I wanted to send


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

GREAT UPDATE!!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Awwww our little Hope has a reason for hope now that she can have a loving home and be loved the way she should have been from the beginning. Keep up the good work, I am so proud of you all for helping her get through this ordeal but sure she is going to make it. I am happy to see she is doing better.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

My check went out in the mail today as well. I'm so happy to see this update tonight. What a precious little baby. :wub: Thank you for helping her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Aug 8 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814998


> My check went out in the mail today as well. I'm so happy to see this update tonight. What a precious little baby. :wub: Thank you for helping her.[/B]


And, mine is in the mail this weekend. I meant to send it a tad earlier than this.

Hugs for you and Hope ... and, Deb ... and, all of you who help these precious fluff angels. 

I am so happy to hear Hope is doing better!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a great update! I hope this wonderful progress continues and blessings to the foster mom who is doing such a good job. What an angel!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you for the update. Hope IS looking better. :aktion033:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the great update. Hope is so sweet & she looks so much better. Thanks also to her nice foster Mommy who takes such good care of her & sends such sweet pictures. She & all of Hope's other caregivers deserve the puppy kisses!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This girl continues to amaze us. This is Hope today and you can see she is actually looking and comprehending. She ate a bowl of "real" food today with gusto and her cough is much improved from her kennel cough and pneumonia. Her foster mom says she put her on the floor next to her and Hope "walked" back to her and climbed onto her lap. Tears of Joy here. We have to thank the wonderful Veternary care this girl has been receiving and the 24hr. vet care at rescue prices. Century Veternary Hospital in Los Angeles, has gone above and beyond to save this girl and gave her back to us. She is a fighter, but without their help she would not be with us now. Still, keep her in your prayers.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad to read this positive report. I sure hope the good reports continue. You may want to give the address for donations again... I'd love to send a check for her care, but at the moment can't remember where it should be sent...


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh look at her! She looks so much better. I'm so happy to see her improving. Her story has truly touched my heart.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So happy to hear Hope is doing better. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: Brings tears to my eyes the blessed little soul...


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow - it's great to see Hope :wub: looking so much better, bless her heart! I hope the improvement continues until she's all fat and sassy and
fluffy! :ThankYou: to all of you involved for the amazing work you do with these precious little angels! :aktion033:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 2 2009, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812686


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 2 2009, 05:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812672





> :chili: :chili: HOORAY!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to donate to help Hope?[/B]



Yes, You can donate to the American Maltese Assoc, rescue fund. I am making sure these funds are hard at work saving the kids like Hope as fast as we can. You can send the checks to me, made out to AMA rescue Fund and you can say its for Hope. She will need long term medical care and possibly physical therapy. Thanks to all the caring and generous members on this group. 
Edie Gobbi
30901 Pudding Creek. Rd.
Fort Bragg, Calif. 95437
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just bumping up the adress for donating again.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:chili: :chili: I will continue to pray for her! Thank you!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope and pray everything works out for hope ,she needs lots of TLC ,thank God you found her :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's so nice to hear good news about Hope. And it is wonderful that she can sit outside and just enjoy the grass and warm sun like she deserves.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow...look at the transformation in just a few days. This little girl is truly special. God bless you little Hope and all those involved in saving you. God bless your future fur-ever family too.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, thank you so much for the update on Hope. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Seeing her pics really made me teary-eyed (in a good way), and really made my heart smile. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

My check was sent out yesterday.  Please continue to keep us posted on Hope's progress. :grouphug:


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 2 2009, 07:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812672


> :chili: :chili: HOORAY!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to donate to help Hope?[/B]



Please let me know if there is a fund for Hope.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Aug 2 2009, 10:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812686


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 2 2009, 05:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812672





> :chili: :chili: HOORAY!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to donate to help Hope?[/B]



Yes, You can donate to the American Maltese Assoc, rescue fund. I am making sure these funds are hard at work saving the kids like Hope as fast as we can. You can send the checks to me, made out to AMA rescue Fund and you can say its for Hope. She will need long term medical care and possibly physical therapy. Thanks to all the caring and generous members on this group. 
Edie Gobbi
30901 Pudding Creek. Rd.
Fort Bragg, Calif. 95437
[/B][/QUOTE]


there is the addy where you can send money!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the beautiful pictures of Hope. I love her eyes - she looks @ the camera so intently. I'll be so happy to see her face a bit more filled out as she gains some weight.
Hope must really be a little tuffy - kennel cough is so uncomfortable for a dog, on top of everything else she is going through.
I just love her :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

she is looking better! now we just need to get some meat on her bones and she will look even better!


----------

